# Need More Reach



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Ever find you didn't have enough ladder for the job?









:thumbup:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

What's funny is...he's not much, if any, higher than the top step of the "main" ladder. I think I'd take my chances with that before adding another ladder on top.

Assuming that it isn't photoshopped....or did you take that yourself?


EDIT: OK I seenow that he's about a foot higher....but still...dumb. 

Man-lift rental - $150
Hospital bill - $6000

Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out the better deal. But then again...he sure don't look like a rocket scientist to me


----------



## FramingFanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

well the ladder clearly says the top is not a step so he had to get a round that. You know its logically sound,

Two heads are better than one therfor 2 ladders are safer than standing on the topstep of one. I see this logic used all the time. I believe people like this fall into the category of darwinism


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

It's all cool!
He's got a helper to *steady* it! :blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

These guys are good for hire as "circus juggler" on balancing acts... like the chinese acrobats standing on chair-table legs with swirling pole-dishes on two hands. :thumbsup:


----------

